#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the biggest challenges eCommerce sites facing amid this COVID-19?

## Bhavya

ECommerce businesses are facing major shifts and significant challenges during this COVID-19 situation. Can you guys tell me how COVID-19 is impacting eCommerce businesses? What are the biggest challenges eCommerce sites facing amid this COVID-19?

----------

